# Here is my red/pink Lacy Chevron all done - JP



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Took me from June 19 to now to finish it but I was also working on the blue one too. I sc all around it then did a reverse sc around it. I think it firms it up better.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice afghans


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful,you must have smoke coming out of your hook!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

They are stunning!!!!


----------



## colleen911 (Oct 12, 2011)

Love the colors!! Look great.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Really, really beautiful.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

maureenb said:


> Beautiful,you must have smoke coming out of your hook!


Is that what I was smelling? Maybe it's because I hear them saying , " pick me up and let me feel the yarn". :-D :thumbup:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

as always another beauty!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

June they are beautiful, as always from your hooks!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Soooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you all. It was fun making them. As I feel a lot is making them too. Can't wait to see them posted.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

June,
Your afghans are beautiful. I enjoy seeing all of your work.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

SallyJ said:


> June,
> Your afghans are beautiful. I enjoy seeing all of your work.


Thank you SallyJ, I think my hook has a mind of it's own.


----------



## Janni (Apr 10, 2013)

They are truly beautiful!!


----------



## Chatty55 (Mar 2, 2014)

Love Your colors and work.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous! Nicely done... :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Exquisite June - as per usual - you are the "master of the hook".


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Exquisite June - as per usual - you are the "master of the hook".


Thanks bettyirene but it's how it just comes out, no special talent.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! June, those are beautiful!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Naneast said:


> Gorgeous! Nicely done... :thumbup:


Thanks naneast, so kind.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> Thanks bettyirene but it's how it just comes out, no special talent.


You are really underestimating yourself June...such a humble lady...


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

They are both gorgeous! I can't believe you completed both in such a short time. I just love the colors  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work &#128158;


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

BTRFLY said:


> They are both gorgeous! I can't believe you completed both in such a short time. I just love the colors  Thanks for sharing.


My hands are busy every night or I'd fall asleep. Thank you for your compliments and to everyone else.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

June june june. You are truely talented crocheting these and all you other afghans... you have such a great eye foe color... beautiful. Thanks for showing us... mary


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> June june june. You are truely talented crocheting these and all you other afghans... you have such a great eye foe color... beautiful. Thanks for showing us... mary


Thank you crafterwantabe, My pleasure to show you. Going to check my stash for ideas on another one. Maybe smaller though.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Can't wait to see your next one!!!!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> Can't wait to see your next one!!!!


You making one?


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

You have my address???? so beautiful! go to the front of the class, June!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

cakes said:


> You have my address???? so beautiful! go to the front of the class, June!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

They are both beautiful - great colors- just really attractive afghans.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Juneperk said:


> You making one?


Not yet... I haven't bought the pattern yet. But seriously thinking id like to try.. I've been practicing different stitchs from youtube. I haven't made a crocheted afghan in a long time. I did one for my daughter on the s loom. But your afghans are so beautiful I just think I need to give it a try . You are an inspiration to me and I would guess many others... thank you...


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> Not yet... I haven't bought the pattern yet. But seriously thinking id like to try.. I've been practicing different stitchs from youtube. I haven't made a crocheted afghan in a long time. I did one for my daughter on the s loom. But your afghans are so beautiful I just think I need to give it a try . You are an inspiration to me and I would guess many others... thank you...


This is mostly dc , chains and skipping.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Juneperk said:


> This is mostly dc , chains and skipping.


I can do those ))


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> I can do those ))


All you need is your yarn and go for it.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh i probably have enough in my stock pile. I just have to dig around to find it all..  i have to do it tomorrow hubby is sleeping .. my time to have the tv ...Mary


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> Oh i probably have enough in my stock pile. I just have to dig around to find it all..  i have to do it tomorrow hubby is sleeping .. my time to have the tv ...Mary


I used 2 - 7 oz skeins of each color. Have 3 skeins of each to be on safe side. :thumbup:


----------



## Kathy L (Oct 29, 2013)

Lovely!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Both are wonderful, but I LOVE that pink one! The colors are amazing!!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> Both are wonderful, but I LOVE that pink one! The colors are amazing!!


Thank you vjh1530
That one is my favorite too.


----------



## Bonbelle123 (Oct 19, 2013)

It is stunning June! You have a natural talent when it comes to picking colors!


----------



## Bonbelle123 (Oct 19, 2013)

How many chains did you do when you started this June?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Took me from June 19 to now to finish it but I was also working on the blue one too. I sc all around it then did a reverse sc around it. I think it firms it up better.


your work is amazing, love both afghans.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very pretty in pink. nice crocheting work!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Bonbelle123 said:


> How many chains did you do when you started this June?


286 you have to account for the peaks and dips.


----------



## Bonbelle123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you June! I want to make one but if I get stuck may I PM you with any questions?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Bonbelle123 said:


> Thank you June! I want to make one but if I get stuck may I PM you with any questions?


Sure, while I still remember, lol, lol


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I will paint the room to match~! LOL


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

cakes said:


> I will paint the room to match~! LOL


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful June,now the blue one.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> Beautiful June,now the blue one.


If I stay home tomorrow, I should get it done.


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

My goodness, these are just beautiful! I'm not sure which I like better. They are both just stunning!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

patmastel said:


> My goodness, these are just beautiful! I'm not sure which I like better. They are both just stunning!


Thank you patmastel , in person they are so pretty. Red/pink is my favorite. Until the next one.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Good night all. Get your hooks going.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> If I stay home tomorrow, I should get it done.


and then what?????


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Simply beautiful June! I always say you have a way with color!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

I really like this pattern....Both afghans are very nice...


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jenise D (Feb 22, 2013)

very, very pretty!


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

I love your colors on the red/pink afghan. They both are lovely.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

NICE!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful afghans. The colours are so vibrant, especially the first one.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Both are stunning. I can't decide which one I like the best. The colors are awesome.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Both are beautiful but I love the pink/red, I'm not a blue person, but I still like it.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Really beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

They are terrific! :thumbup:


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

wow love them & the colours are astounding love them


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

Stunningly beautiful. You are very very clever.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

They are so beautiful. Love your work. I am going to make one.


----------



## concl8ve (Mar 12, 2014)

Beautiful! What do you have in mind for your next project?


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Your chevrons are stunning! You are a real inspiration to many. I'm looking forward to seeing the others too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! I haven't crocheted an afghan in years but this beauty has made me want to pick up my hook and get busy. You are one very talented lady!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Both are beautiful,


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh my, that is gorgeous!! What pattern did you use? My sister would love that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mado (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow! They are so beautiful. Can I have the pattern?


----------



## Donsdotter (Jun 27, 2014)

So very nice!!! What is next when you are all done? :-D


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

They are both beautiful!


----------



## lcs113 (Feb 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Stunning! Breathtaking! I want one!! lol Seriously, they are spectacular afghans. Great job.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! ;0)


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

JP just beautiful!&#9786; Beautiful.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

That is beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

That is a very nice pattern and I think your choice of colours really sets it off. I agree, reverse sc makes a nice firm edge. Fantastic job!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I love all your afghans as do the rest of us here at KP. What do you do with your creations? And I will say, you answer all of the inquiries here at KP which I think is great. And I too think your eye for color is fantastic. Keep up the good work and encouragement you give to all of us with your creations. Thanks for sharing all your afghans.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Would you be able to share the brand, the colours and amount of yarn used for the pink one. Thanks.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful work as usual JP can't wait to get my yarn so I can try one too


----------



## kiwijaffaz (Jul 18, 2014)

Gorgeous. Are they as soft as they look?


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

A month to make this! Wonderful work.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

beautiful and of course the blue one jumped right out at me (my favorite color)


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

So pretty. Love the rich summery color. The blue one is pretty too. You must have smoking fingers to finish both in just over a month. That would be a few months project for me for just one of them.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

they are beautiful!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Took me from June 19 to now to finish it but I was also working on the blue one too. I sc all around it then did a reverse sc around it. I think it firms it up better.


5 stars plus for these stunning afghans! Have only done 1/2 of mine. You are a gem! :-D


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

love the colours


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Both are just gorgeous ! &#9829;


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Both are absolutely beautiful! The colors are outstanding and your work is amazing as always! I like using the same edging and agree it gives an afghan the perfect finishing touch. Always love seeing your afghans June. What's coming next?


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

They are beautiful, a afghan is not on my to do list but seeing yours is making me want to make this pattern. I love them.


----------



## Pickleft (Jan 15, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Both are superb!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm in love with the colors- oh can't wait to start mine


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful,love how you made a trim around it.Love all the colors.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Beautiful work! I have pattern and hook....just waiting for yarn to arrive. You are definitely an inspiration and I love the idea of SC/Reverse SC for the edging.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Cardelo said:


> Beautiful work! I have pattern and hook....just waiting for yarn to arrive. You are definitely an inspiration and I love the idea of SC/Reverse SC for the edging.


On your pattern, I followed the "Scrap" one. Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Juneperk said:


> Took me from June 19 to now to finish it but I was also working on the blue one too. I sc all around it then did a reverse sc around it. I think it firms it up better.


How can you do them so fast????? They're gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Juneperk said:


> Took me from June 19 to now to finish it but I was also working on the blue one too. I sc all around it then did a reverse sc around it. I think it firms it up better.


How can you do them so fast????? They're gorgeous!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Took me from June 19 to now to finish it but I was also working on the blue one too. I sc all around it then did a reverse sc around it. I think it firms it up better.


How many colors in the pink one 7 - what yarn did you use?


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Juneperk said:


> On your pattern, I followed the "Scrap" one. Can't wait to see yours.


Me too.


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Took me from June 19 to now to finish it but I was also working on the blue one too. I sc all around it then did a reverse sc around it. I think it firms it up better.


A feast for the eyes. Absolutely gorgeous. Cudos to you June.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, so pretty!!!


----------



## Gailsullivan (Jul 21, 2014)

You are amazing!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Sarah Chana said:


> How can you do them so fast????? They're gorgeous!


Thank you Sarah, I work on them at night and after helping with house work and going out to lunch with hubby, I am always working on my crocheting. Computer is right in front of me and only stop to answer KPER'S and look at their works.


----------



## Novelle (Jul 30, 2013)

Beautiful colour choices and fabulous afghans, anyone would be proud to own them


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

dshorty57 said:


> How many colors in the pink one 7 - what yarn did you use?


 Black, Hot red, Pretty n pink, perfect pink, baby pink then white. I used Red Heart yarns.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

These are both beautiful, congrats!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

they are so beautiful...love the pattern... one of my "somedays"
the colors are perfect for the pattern!!
Blessings


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## jerzeegirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh my! Gorgeous JP! Hope mine will come out as nice! You are the queen of lacy chevrons!


----------



## PatDan (Jan 17, 2013)

Stunning.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

My favorite is the pink one. I love this pattern and wish I knew how to crochet.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Those are stunning afghans. Where can i find the pattern?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Both are gorgeous.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

susanrs1 said:


> These are both beautiful, congrats!


Thank you.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Ann Heistad said:


> Those are stunning afghans. Where can i find the pattern?


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

these are beautiful!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> Took me from June 19 to now to finish it but I was also working on the blue one too. I sc all around it then did a reverse sc around it. I think it firms it up better.


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooOOOOOOOOOOO Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Boy I would be hard put to pick one! This really pops! Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Stunning colors!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

missjg said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooOOOOOOOOOOO Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Boy I would be hard put to pick one! This really pops! Love it! :thumbup:


Thank you, glad you like it.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

They are both beautiful but I am partial to pink and love that one.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Stunning. You are hired!


----------



## Flutter-by (Jul 4, 2013)

So beautiful!


----------



## lwright (May 6, 2014)

Beautiful work. Do you have a pattern you can share? I'd love to make one.


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

both are gorgeous. I'm picturing that pattern in green.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Meryl Needles said:


> both are gorgeous. I'm picturing that pattern in green.


 I thought of greens too in this order, Black, dark green, 2 other lighter and lighter greens and a light yellow (pale) and then white. I like 6 colors in all. I usually go to the store and lay them in that order in my cart and stand back to see how I like it. 
That's my input. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma68 (Dec 8, 2012)

These are beautiful! What pattern did you use? I'm sort of an intermediate chrochter, but I might be able to do one, slowly&#128522;


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely. Very unique and special each one.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

grandma68 said:


> These are beautiful! What pattern did you use? I'm sort of an intermediate chrochter, but I might be able to do one, slowly😊


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Headed out for awhile. Hubby taking me to lunch. Have a nice day.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

These are so striking and beautiful. Love this design. You have a great eye for color and style.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Really stunning. Your work is wonderful.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Black, Hot red, Pretty n pink, perfect pink, baby pink then white. I used Red Heart yarns.


Thank you!!! oh I just love the pink my favorite color-


----------



## AdoraJean (May 31, 2011)

These are just beautiful, wish I knew how to crochet. Still working on learning to knit, but maybe one day.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Absolutely two of the most gorgeous pieces I've seen posted on KP! Thanks for sharing and for inspiring others.


----------



## G G Dellie (Mar 31, 2014)

Where can I get that pattern ? I love that afghan.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful, as always!


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Really beautiful. I love both colors. Congrats-N


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Are there any colors and patterns you make that I do not like?
Another wonderful creation by JP.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful June!!!! I love this pattern and need to get busy and make one!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

They are breathtakingly gorgeous! great colors


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

what do you mean by sc around it and more sc? Thanks YasminaB


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like a flower garden!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Took me from June 19 to now to finish it but I was also working on the blue one too. I sc all around it then did a reverse sc around it. I think it firms it up better.


Both are just beautiful!!


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

G G Dellie said:


> Where can I get that pattern ? I love that afghan.


 It was posted here, you may have to go back a few pages.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I love the red one (my fav colors!), such a gorgeous pattern. A splendid project to say the least!


----------



## vasantha (Dec 15, 2011)

Lovely Afghan how many balls of wool needed to make one

Sita


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

vasantha said:


> Lovely Afghan how many balls of wool needed to make one
> 
> Sita


 I used 2 skeins of each color but I would buy 3 each. If you used 5 colors , 2 each should do it ,, 6 colors buy 3. Save your receipt to be able to take back what you don't use.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful, reminds me of frost patterns on windowpanes.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous afghan as always.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

mzmom1 said:


> Beautiful, reminds me of frost patterns on windowpanes.


It does look like that doesn't it?


----------



## Grandma W (Sep 27, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

hajra said:


> Gorgeous afghan as always.


Thank you hajra.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Grandma W said:


> gorgeous!


Thank you Grandma W


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

Fabulous!


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

What an eye popper the red/pink one is! They are both gorgeous. I like the color differences. :thumbup:


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Wish KP had speed dial straight to you. I love your talents. Each afghan is prettier than the last.
Bought the pattern and trying to understand the repeat sequence. Haven't tried to write it down direction by direction. How did you conquer the repeats?


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

I do not crochet but am always thrilled to see what you have made. You do absolutely beautiful work. Thank you for sharing and for being on KP!!


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

They're so beautiful.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

bp42168 said:


> Wish KP had speed dial straight to you. I love your talents. Each afghan is prettier than the last.
> Bought the pattern and trying to understand the repeat sequence. Haven't tried to write it down direction by direction. How did you conquer the repeats?


Are you following the Scrap one? Also , someone told me to write each row down on index card ( One row per card) and after you do row 1, flip that card and do row 2 , etc.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Haven't started yet. Just read the directions and asked myself if I'm crazy. Haven't crocheted in years, just remember the stitches. Get really lost following directions. Took a course 2 years ago and the only thing she was able to teach everyone was to take one step at a time. I like your idea about the index cards. I use that sometimes in a complicated knitting piece. I'm thinking of the 5 color. What is your opinion on the easiest? Thanks for the answer, you'll be hearing the screams real soon.


Juneperk said:


> Are you following the Scrap one? Also , someone told me to write each row down on index card ( One row per card) and after you do row 1, flip that card and do row 2 , etc.


 :lol:


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

So beautiful. Love the pattern.


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Magnificent..............both are gorgeous. You have inspired a great many of us KPer's. I can hear all the hooks "hooking" as we speak. Will be interesting to see the colors everyone chooses. This one is in my que after Tidal Waves which I just started for DIL's son.

What's next for you?


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I just love that pattern. And the colors you have used are beautiful.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful and well worth your efforts


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

they are absolutely spectacular!!!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

tinykneecaps said:


> Magnificent..............both are gorgeous. You have inspired a great many of us KPer's. I can hear all the hooks "hooking" as we speak. Will be interesting to see the colors everyone chooses. This one is in my que after Tidal Waves which I just started for DIL's son.
> 
> What's next for you?


Not sure right now. Something will hit me or to finish a started one from way back.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Just beautiful, as always!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

bp42168 said:


> Haven't started yet. Just read the directions and asked myself if I'm crazy. Haven't crocheted in years, just remember the stitches. Get really lost following directions. Took a course 2 years ago and the only thing she was able to teach everyone was to take one step at a time. I like your idea about the index cards. I use that sometimes in a complicated knitting piece. I'm thinking of the 5 color. What is your opinion on the easiest? Thanks for the answer, you'll be hearing the screams real soon.
> 
> :lol:


 Both are pretty but one extra color rows adds more peak to it.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. Both of them.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Alimac said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Both of them.


Thank you, was hard to put it down.


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just so very beautiful and such lovely work...


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Oh my land the pink/red one is gorgeous!
I love love it!
ayjay :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous afghans, beautiful work.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Strikingly beautiful !!!!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Shirley2 said:


> Just so very beautiful and such lovely work...


You going to make one?


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Love the colors; beautiful work.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Both are very beautiful.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you all again.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Woow! You must have a cook and housecleaner! You did a wonderful job on them. I like the pink one best. I'd have to add a year in the time table to finish one of those!


----------



## Boopers22 (Apr 24, 2014)

That is the prettiest pattern. I am getting tired of the conventional "zig zag" afghan. I really must get ahold of this pattern. Nice work and great colors.


----------



## gaillynn143 (Feb 15, 2013)

Magnificent ,afghans ,super work!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

They are both so beautiful I can't decide which one I like better!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Donnabellah said:


> Woow! You must have a cook and housecleaner! You did a wonderful job on them. I like the pink one best. I'd have to add a year in the time table to finish one of those!


I do the cooking and hubby helps a lot with all the rest. Since he retired, he enjoys doing stuff inside and out. I shall not complain.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful afghans.


----------



## dkovach22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Really nice !!!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you all again.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Those are both so gorgeous!! Love the pink/red one best tho.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

RedQueen said:


> Those are both so gorgeous!! Love the pink/red one best tho.


Love your name redQueen, my grand kids calls me red grammie. Maybe because I like red a lot. :thumbup:


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Very nice afghans!


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow! Its stunning! I'm sure the blue one will be too but I do love the red and pink. The black edging really gives a nice finish.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

bhappy41b said:


> Very nice afghans!


Thank you bhappy41b


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

tambirrer58 said:


> Wow! Its stunning! I'm sure the blue one will be too but I do love the red and pink. The black edging really gives a nice finish.


Than you tambirrer58 , Hard working with black but it was a must. :thumbup:


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Really beautiful June :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Jeanette9 said:


> Really beautiful June :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you jeanette9, fun to do.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Very beautiful. I really like the red/pink one, and blue is my favorite color.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Those are both just beautiful!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

As always it is a pleasure to see your beautiful creations. Keep on truckin' as they say. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Too bad I'm not on your gift list!!! They are both spectacular!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I like the pink one best..and blue is my favorite color. :shock:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Both are lovely, but the pink one really pops!


----------



## peacelilly2 (Mar 29, 2013)

Well June i'm hooked! A beautiful addition to all your lovely afghans.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Both of them are beautiful, June. You did a wonderful job crocheting.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Beauteous!!!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

They both look great!


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

I love how bright and cheerful they are. Very nice job.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you, that's why I like bright colors.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Both are quite lovely.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

What yarn and colors did you use? I love how this looks and yours are always so gorgeous, will need to try and figure out shades of purples as my five year old grand daughter loves purple


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Noreen said:


> What yarn and colors did you use? I love how this looks and yours are always so gorgeous, will need to try and figure out shades of purples as my five year old grand daughter loves purple


Red Heart .


----------



## bigKate (Jan 27, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful! I think I will follow you and do the black around my blue one.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful work and love the colors


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

firecracker4 said:


> Beautiful! I think I will follow you and do the black around my blue one.


I'm sure you will like it too.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

The red and pink one is so vivid and dramatic. Gorgeous! Such beautiful work June.

Maggie


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

MaggieNow said:


> The red and pink one is so vivid and dramatic. Gorgeous! Such beautiful work June.
> 
> Maggie


Thank you MaggieNow.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Love the colors,


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Took me from June 19 to now to finish it but I was also working on the blue one too. I sc all around it then did a reverse sc around it. I think it firms it up better.


June - I want to make it smaller for a throw how would you count how many stitches to figure out for a different size- I mean what would the starter chain be


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow...beautiful!!


----------

